# ISO light weight parts advise



## bigtermites (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all I just bought a 2002 Litespeed Ghisallo frame. The frame is new & has never been built. I would like to build it up as light as my budget will allow. Here are some parts that I'm thinking of ordering next week. Also I weigh around 160 lbs. max.

Seat: Selle Italia SLR vs. Extralight seat
Headset: King vs. M2 Racer vs. Extralight The Head
Steam: Syntace F99 w/ ti bolt kit
Brakes: Zero Gravity ti
Post: U.S.E. Alien carbon or ???, I think my frame will require 27.2x300
Cables: Nokon 
Fork: Easton SLX vs Ouzo Pro, which came w/ the bike. 

Any advise would be great.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Order them NOW!!!*

You might as well order the ZG's NOW cuz you WON'T get them for a long time...
I'm thinking 6-8wks at least...


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

ROGER79 said:


> You might as well order the ZG's NOW cuz you WON'T get them for a long time...
> I'm thinking 6-8wks at least...


Fairwheel Bikes has 'em in stock and ready for orderin' online, if that's what someone wants.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

bigtermites said:


> Hello all I just bought a 2002 Litespeed Ghisallo frame. The frame is new & has never been built. I would like to build it up as light as my budget will allow. Here are some parts that I'm thinking of ordering next week. Also I weigh around 160 lbs. max.
> 
> Seat: Selle Italia SLR vs. Extralight seat
> Headset: King vs. M2 Racer vs. Extralight The Head
> ...


Saddle and post M2Racer, Headset King, Stem The Syntace is fine if the lengths work, they don't for me, otherwise a Ritchey WCS with titanium bolt kit, Nokons are OK unless you live where there is a lot of humidity or ocean air, I would use the Power Cordz and cables and the Easton SLX. The reason I recommend the above is that I have been using them all and have found the to be light, function very well and have long term durability.


----------



## bigtermites (Dec 6, 2005)

Look like I will be close to the weight limit w/ the M2 Racer post & sadle. Do you think I'm safe to use them @ 160 lbs? Also what do you know about the Extralight & M2 Racer headset?

Thanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

bigtermites said:


> Look like I will be close to the weight limit w/ the M2 Racer post & sadle. Do you think I'm safe to use them @ 160 lbs? Also what do you know about the Extralight & M2 Racer headset?
> 
> Thanks


If you are under the recommended maximum I wouldn't hesitate to use either. I weigh about the same as you do and have an M2Racer saddle on the way. I use Chris King for headsets. It is heavier but they are so smooth and last forever. The others work alright just don't expect 5 years of buttery smooth life out of them.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*"sold out" means????*

When you go to fairwheelbikes.com, It says "SOLD OUT"...
Is there a "new definition" that I'm unaware of???


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

ROGER79 said:


> When you go to fairwheelbikes.com, It says "SOLD OUT"...
> Is there a "new definition" that I'm unaware of???


Well, the last time I was in there, I was sure I saw some in the case. I guess they coulda sold 'em. Did you try these places:

Wise Cycle Buys
Competitive Cyclist
Excel Sports
The Hub
La Bicicletta

I'm sure there are other online retailers that have 'em.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Ebay is a great source for ZG brakes too. I think I saw that wisecycle has a bunch in stock now too.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

the kcnc seatpost is a better option than the M2, as its light and cheaper.

http://tinyurl.com/p6lpp

27.2 x 250 weighs 116 grams

27.2 x 350 weighs 142 grams

and its under $90.

I wouldnt put a plastic headset on my bike. and another vote for the Syntace F99, i love mine.


----------



## bigtermites (Dec 6, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who replyed. I only have the cranks to decide on now.


----------

